# Fried chicken seasoning



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

I just use salt, pepper, cayenne pepper and paprika powder. I'd like to try something else so feel fry to post your chicken herbs and spices here.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I do not share my blend. 
But adobo and creole seasoning both add great flavor.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

jpeirpont said:


> I do not share my blend.
> But adobo and creole seasoning both add great flavor.


I don't want to spice it up too much because that will ruin the original taste of the chicken.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> I just use salt, pepper, cayenne pepper and paprika powder. I'd like to try something else so feel *fry* to post your chicken herbs and spices here.


free..

can't edit my posts for some reason


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> I don't want to spice it up too much because that will ruin the original taste of the chicken.


They both compliment the chicken perfectly. Neither seasoning is over powering.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

jpeirpont said:


> They both compliment the chicken perfectly. Neither seasoning is over powering.


To my taste creole seasoning contains alot of garlic and onion flavour which will kill alot of natural chicken flavour. But thanks I will try this one day. Nothing wrong with some variation on the menu.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> To my taste creole seasoning contains alot of garlic and onion flavour which will kill alot of natural chicken flavour. But thanks I will try this one day. Nothing wrong with some variation on the menu.


Depends how you marinate it, some marinate with buttermilk to both tenderize the chicken, provide a really crispy crust and mellow the spiciness of the seasoning. I prefer my chicken spicy and do not use butter milk.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

you got a point there


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I prefer my chicken without the buttermilk, and I tend to use a little poultry seasoning or Old Bay in the flour.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

StevenRocks said:


> I prefer my chicken without the buttermilk, and I tend to use a little poultry seasoning or Old Bay in the flour.


I forgot about Old Bay, it's quite popular in the Mid Atlantic states. I've noticed that folks in the south really like Lowrys Season Salt.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

I wanna try some ground chili peppers and marinate the chicken for a night in that before coating and frying.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> I forgot about Old Bay, it's quite popular in the Mid Atlantic states. I've noticed that folks in the south really like Lowrys Season Salt.


Lawry's is really popular, but it's more salty than anything else, IMO. I use it sparingly.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Did You Know ...?*

We have a page devoted to the recipes from the gentlemen members of this Forum!!:

One is Fried Chicken! I'll be happy to add anything new and wonderful that comes from this thread!


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Lawry's is quite good, but one restaurant near work used to put on french fries as well as the fried chicken. I felt it was actually better on the french fries.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

jpeirpont said:


> I forgot about Old Bay, it's quite popular in the Mid Atlantic states. I've noticed that folks in the south really like Lowrys Season Salt.


After dining at Lawry's in Chicago, I became hooked on their seasoned _pepper_. Very flavorful without being overpowering and no salt at all.

My favorite fried chicken recipe comes from the _Frances Virginia Tea Room Cookbook_. Owned by three sisters, they closed in the early 60s, but the sister who ran the kitchen left her recipes to a niece who scaled them down and wrote a book.

Their secret was potato flour in the breading.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Hobson said:


> Lawry's is quite good, but one restaurant near work used to put on french fries as well as the fried chicken. I felt it was actually better on the french fries.


+1! I only eat french fries when they have Lawry's on them.


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

*My Sisters recipe*

This is the best dry chicken rub Ive ever had.
2 teaspoons sugar
1.5teaspoons onion powder
1.5 teaspoons dried thyme,crushed
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
.5 to 1 teaspoon ground red pepper ( adjust for hot to hotter)
.5 teaspoon salt
.250 teaspoon groundnut meg
.125 teaspoon ground cloves
Remove skin from chicken,rub down with all ingredents,cook in oven directly on rack with alum. foil on the rack below to catch drippings
40 to 50 minutes 350 degrees
Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## davidturner (Nov 29, 2008)

hello
its a great discussion .
I don't want to spice it up too much because that will ruin the original taste of the chicken.
thanks for sharing.


----------

